# Uber really is screwing us compared to Lyft!



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm a part time driver and have been driving since last February. I'm doing my taxes and now really seeing clearly just how bad Uber is compared to Lyft.

Lyft:
Gross fares: $4,048.56
Commissions: $795.54
Actual commission percentage: 19.6%
Also made $1,006 in non-driving income from my passenger referral code

Uber:
Gross fares: $6,094.75
Splite fare fee: $6.75
Safe Ride fee: $66.50
Booking fee: $726.25
Uber Service Fee: $1,331.08
Total of all those fees: $2,130.58
Actual commission percentage: 34.9%

Uber took 34.9% vs Lyft's 19.6%!

Am I looking at this wrong or is Uber just truly a scam?


----------



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

I would encourage you all to run the same calculation, you don't have to release the actual numbers, just the percentages. I'd love to figure out a way to make the public aware!


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Uber is actually worse than that thanks to their Upfront Fares... You have no way to know what the Pax actually paid and in most cases its $1 to $2 more than what Uber tells you the fare was... So if you look at it from that perspective, they're probably pushing closer to 40%...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

acanas said:


> I'm a part time driver and have been driving since last February. I'm doing my taxes and now really seeing clearly just how bad Uber is compared to Lyft.
> 
> Lyft:
> Gross fares: $4,048.56
> ...


You are seeing it right.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

acanas said:


> I'm a part time driver and have been driving since last February. I'm doing my taxes and now really seeing clearly just how bad Uber is compared to Lyft.
> 
> Lyft:
> Gross fares: $4,048.56
> ...


No tip needed !


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

In a weird sense tough you can't say "Uber is screwing you", because in actually "You're screwing yourself, by working for Uber", since those are the terms you agreed to...


----------



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

RussellP said:


> In a weird sense tough you can't say "Uber is screwing you", because in actually "You're screwing yourself, by working for Uber", since those are the terms you agreed to...


Yeah, I see what you're saying. I drive for Uber less and less. The problem is here in ATL Lyft has very little demand. This is why I think it's so important to educate passengers on why Lyft is better. Most people care about the people providing them a service and don't want to feel like they're exploiting someone, they just don't have the awareness.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

acanas said:


> I'm a part time driver and have been driving since last February. I'm doing my taxes and now really seeing clearly just how bad Uber is compared to Lyft.
> 
> Lyft:
> Gross fares: $4,048.56
> ...


You forgot to add and subtract Lyft's Service Fees. Actual commission from both company is roughly the same. Don't get fooled by Lyft.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

acanas said:


> I'm a part time driver and have been driving since last February. I'm doing my taxes and now really seeing clearly just how bad Uber is compared to Lyft.
> 
> Lyft:
> Gross fares: $4,048.56
> ...


Where is the Lyft service and trust fee?


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Where is the Lyft service and trust fee?


They are just not disclosed to you because they don't matter to you. Uber has a higher gross and more taken out to get to their net payout (your cut).


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> They are just not disclosed to you because they don't matter to you. Uber has a higher gross and more taken out to get to their net payout (your cut).


But if you're factoring in the srf/booking fee into uber's commission % you have to do the same with the Lyft numbers or the results are skewed


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

As previous folks have said, the comparison is apples to oranges. I don't know that I really care about the % as much as I care about the net. What did I make, how much time did I spend making it and what costs did I have. And at least for me here in Chicago, I still make more on Uber than Lyft because Uber keeps me busier getting three or four Uber pings for every Lyft Ping. So even after factoring the higher costs with Uber, I tend to do better there. Although shifts in incentives can alter that.


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

acanas said:


> Yeah, I see what you're saying. I drive for Uber less and less. The problem is here in ATL Lyft has very little demand. This is why I think it's so important to educate passengers on why Lyft is better. Most people care about the people providing them a service and don't want to feel like they're exploiting someone, they just don't have the awareness.


I had some business cards made up for Uber passengers who've never tried Lyft. Easy way to make $10, just by giving them your referral code. I also put them in bars and restaurants to generate referrals for those that need a Lyft home.


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

acanas said:


> I'm a part time driver and have been driving since last February. I'm doing my taxes and now really seeing clearly just how bad Uber is compared to Lyft.
> 
> Lyft:
> Gross fares: $4,048.56
> ...


Lyft is Much Much Slower


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

What others above said. You are not seeing the Lyft booking fees in your initial comparison. Also, Uber here also has a 4:1 ratio of pings over lyft. The biggest factor is there is no "select" for lyft in my area. I know they have premiere in some markets, but until it gets here 90+% of my driving is for Uber.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

autofill said:


> You forgot to add and subtract Lyft's Service Fees. Actual commission from both company is roughly the same. Don't get fooled by Lyft.


Lyft sucks!


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> No tip needed !


'Tip is included"


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Jurisinceptor said:


> Lyft sucks!


Lyft is better by a long shot. Hellooo. And more and more pax use Lyft thank God.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SoiCowboy said:


> I had some business cards made up for Uber passengers who've never tried Lyft. Easy way to make $10, just by giving them your referral code. I also put them in bars and restaurants to generate referrals for those that need a Lyft home.


I heard people were having trouble collecting referral fees from Lyft a while back . . .
Input anyone ?
I heard they flat out weren't paying.


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I heard people were having trouble collecting referral fees from Lyft a while back . . .
> Input anyone ?
> I heard they flat out weren't paying.


I haven't had any problems.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes on a *$10 fare* the $1.60 *booking fee* is about *16%* of that. A 25% commission and 16 % is about 42% of the fare for UBER's total take. The percentage is about 55% of a $5.60 minimum fare. _Advanced math_ and *differential equations *are helpful*.*

I think this has been discussed years ago , certainly mentioned by myself and others many times ..... it seems *as each new generation* does their "ciphering" they "discover" this advanced stuff.

Why this or even their hourly earnings aren't immediately apparent to all *and only realized by some at tax time* is beyond me but I presume many running their figures are in 50% or so *inactive after 6 months or less.*

Still, many drivers are desperately *grinding* or "*anting*" it out at around 65c a mile and 10c/ min in a substantial number of markets for many many months and *begging UBER* for a rate allowing them to earn *more than $6.00/hr* .... so....

UBER _has been _*absolutely honest*. Drivers go around _collecting approximately 80 million $1.60 booking fees_ or "*tips*" for _*UBER management*_ per month. This is included on both drivers and customer statements.

*Tipping is included*.

Stay safe

CC


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

LoveTheBlues said:


> As previous folks have said, the comparison is apples to oranges. I don't know that I really care about the % as much as I care about the net. What did I make, how much time did I spend making it and what costs did I have. And at least for me here in Chicago, I still make more on Uber than Lyft because Uber keeps me busier getting three or four Uber pings for every Lyft Ping. So even after factoring the higher costs with Uber, I tend to do better there. Although shifts in incentives can alter that.


Exactly bro. Lyft can't compare to uber here in Chicago. And this cane from my friend who drives for lyft. The only thing lyft had over uber was instant pay.


----------



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

Thank you for everyone that pointed out I wasn't doing an apples to apples comparison. That's exactly what I was wondering. I feel better now.


----------



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

Reynob Moore said:


> You shoved it into yourself when you signed the contract brother.


It's a contract of adhesion, meaning it's a take it or leave it between a large corporation and a person with no negotiating power... Didn't have much of an option. With that said, the little driving than I'm doing this year I'm sticking to Lyft unless Uber is surging.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

RussellP said:


> Uber is actually worse than that thanks to their Upfront Fares... You have no way to know what the Pax actually paid and in most cases its $1 to $2 more than what Uber tells you the fare was... So if you look at it from that perspective, they're probably pushing closer to 40%...


True . 100% .


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SoiCowboy said:


> I had some business cards made up for Uber passengers who've never tried Lyft. Easy way to make $10, just by giving them your referral code. I also put them in bars and restaurants to generate referrals for those that need a Lyft home.


I really like this idea.
I've actually talked to several Uber pax about lyft. Does anyone know if you're still able to text the pax during a ride? If the option is still there, (I'm sure no one has tried) I can have the LYFT link and code already copied and ready to paste and can do it quickly once I arrive and before I end the ride.
Thoughts on this?


----------

